# Denon upgrade from AVC-A1SE to an Denon AVR-3313



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

I wanna know if the upgrade would beneficial to me, I run 5.1 and use the Analog EXT.IN. I really don't want to sacrifice SQ for an HDMI port. 

BTW I only use my computer as source, so I have 5.1HD with MKV.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you just using it for audio? If so I'd stick with the old receiver.


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

mechman said:


> Are you just using it for audio? If so I'd stick with the old receiver.


Yes I only use it for sound, thanks for advice.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

As Mechman suggested if you are using this for 5.1 or even 5.2 music listening you really do not need to make a move at all. Your Denon rig is still about as good as it gets even today. DTS has improved but only by adding speaker count and its pretty much the same with Dolby and others. Denon' AVC's used 32 Bit processing since very early in their digital offerings and today Denon' AVR's are holding steady with 32 Bit processing ability. I've seen processors and data rates double only recently in boutique and extreme High end, price no object engineer designer models. So few and so pricey I cannot remember any names. 

However, consider the new AVR's now use Audyssey MultiEQ XT. Although especially designed to enhance the sweet spot in Cinema sound playback it does a great job with filling a room with music as well. Speaking for myself, I love 2 channel listening when I listen to acoustic and some electric like John Mayer, Ray Lamontagne, Amos Lee or Jack Johnson but for the classics or Pink Floyd I love 5.2 or more... 

Also, there is great programming on the net. I do not use cable I have an internet connection for Music and movies. I love Pandora One I get exceptional sound from Pandora thru my HT omega Claro Plus Audio card with a beautiful copper Digital interconnect connection. For Movies I use Netflix, Hulu and several other URL's including some Free TV experiments. I've got an ASUS GTX 560Ti video card and an HDMI out to my TV bypassing my Denon AVR but I still use the digital audio connection from the computer to the AVR for music, movies and news . Audyssey gives me a great foundation for audio and movies but I still find myself tweaking the sound from time to time for both music and movies. 

One additional thought. You can send your AVC back to Denon for an upgrade. Its a long trip to the UK though especially for something so fragile.

Your question is a tough one to answer. I would probably hang on to the AVC until 64 Bit becomes a little more mainstream. Though one has to wonder what is the point when you listen to one of the great 24/96 DAC's that blow away most any of the newest 24/192 DAC's in the market. 

Let us know what you decide..., please....


----------



## PhilosophyOfSound (Nov 9, 2012)

Gregr said:


> As Mechman suggested if you are using this for 5.1 or even 5.2 music listening you really do not need to make a move at all. Your Denon rig is still about as good as it gets even today. DTS has improved but only by adding speaker count and its pretty much the same with Dolby and others. Denon' AVC's used 32 Bit processing since very early in their digital offerings and today Denon' AVR's are holding steady with 32 Bit processing ability. I've seen processors and data rates double only recently in boutique and extreme High end, price no object engineer designer models. So few and so pricey I cannot remember any names.
> 
> However, consider the new AVR's now use Audyssey MultiEQ XT. Although especially designed to enhance the sweet spot in Cinema sound playback it does a great job with filling a room with music as well. Speaking for myself, I love 2 channel listening when I listen to acoustic and some electric like John Mayer, Ray Lamontagne, Amos Lee or Jack Johnson but for the classics or Pink Floyd I love 5.2 or more...
> 
> ...


Hey Gregr, After reading your post I came to the conclusion that the only upgrade would be 2000+ AVR. Maybe more, because I dont use 2 subwoofer. And 7.1 surround isn't worth it to me. Also I wanna work with a 
Mini DSP and a good REW microphone. So Im not sure if the audassy would be worth it.

But I think that a small pre 5.1/7.1 amp with 4 PA amps would add more.

And isn't it true that Analogue has no limitation with bits?


----------

